# What motor in the Gadget/Kiedis camaro?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

If I am not mistaken it was the Warp 11 or 13. Yes he used a Zilla but the 1K Zilla. Not sure of the Hair ball setup. Yes he had a high voltage setup. It was reasonable in the speed department but they did not go into the distance it could do. 



BHall said:


> Finally got to see the Gadgets garage with Anthony Kiedis' 67 camaro. Since I have not purchased my motor yet I really don't have any way to visually tell what size motor they used. Does anybody know? Also, it looks like they used a 1k Zilla but does anybody know if it was the HV version? They said they used 20 12v batteries (which look like Exide Orbitals) so I am assuming they did use the HV version at 240v.
> 
> Lastly, if anybody has any links to specs or info on this conversion please post them up. My google skills must not be in sync when searching.
> 
> Brian


----------

